# New large dog crate cover



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

$55.00

Classic Accessories™ Insulated Kennel Jacket™ - Tan

Tough, affordable cover
Protects your dog from wind, snow, rain and cold
Insulated covering
Zippered sides allow for venting
Protect your dog from the elements when carrying it in the back of a truck with these insulated kennel jackets. This tough, affordable cover shields your dog from snow, wind, rain and cold. Zippered sides allow for venting.
Color: Tan.

Large: 36"L x 24-1/2"W x 28"H.

Text,e-mail or call for questions.

Shane
801-717-8198

*Pictures to come. (I'm having trouble loading the pics from work)


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Price???


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Now that's embarrassing. :?

$55.00


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Ttt

$50.00 obo


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

Sold.


----------

